# Techniques for a recover



## fel49 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi all,

I just want to write my experience and explain what things i think make me feel better.
Iam a french boy wich have DP since january 2008 i think (24H 7 days).
Firstly i thought it was purely physical fatigue. I was on police school and its like military system we did sports law studies....

I am shure that my DP started on police school.. iwas on stress (hierarchy....) and very prolong stress and of course repressed emotion. That is the cause of my DP.Yes DP is the result of tired mind exhausted by prolong stress.
SYmptoms started like a fatigue heavy legs blurred vision..
After i started to see somes specialists (neurologist psychiatr...) there was no speicifc physical problem its purely psychological. I was sad because i was shure that the doctor missed somehting and something wrong on my head. I try many theapies (acuponcture....)
No one really help me.

One night i descrbite my symptomes on the net and write on google. I saw for the first time the world depersonalization and it was a shcock when i saw there is no cure for this and saw many topics on the net like " i am 34 and i have DP since 10 years..." I was also frustated because my psychiatr dont really know DP and specialsits said it will go away dont worry.

I was convinced that after stop the police job i will overcome and it doesnt work. But the good thing that my panic attacks was not very permanent that before. The problem is that i felt no good and it was difficult to describe how your feel....

After stoping the job of police i decided to return to school... it was hard because sometimes i didnt feel good because of antidepressents that the psychiatr gave to me. After many visits to the psychiatr i decided to stop see him because of no evolution of possible triggers of DP.

I decided to return to the net and see if there was any forums or topics/books.... wich can help me for a recover.
I saw that DP is familiar on the USA but none in France.....So my firs step was to see if there was any informations aslo if it is on english for a recover.

And i saw this website and somes topics that people overcome. It is very good to see that somes overcome. I have bought also somes programmes but i think it is good to have personal advices...

I dont overcome but i feel better my DP looks not permanent so here somes advices that i can suggest.

ACCPET IT: accept that DP is the result of a tired mind of porlong stress. I am not shure but i think its hard sometimes to accpet it the more we accept the more we can recover. S

CATCH THE NEGATIVITY in order to reprogramming the mind. DO not become stuck in nbegative thought. Substitute these thoughts for more positive. The goal is to break the cycle of negativity wich prolong worry and so DP.

OCCUPATION: do not treat yourself as if you were ill. COntinue working if you have a job or remaine active in your normal routine if oyr do not . Rotuine is essential.Re engage return to your activity practice listening be occupu. When we give others our full attention by listening or doing activities there is alittle room of introspection. Occupying yourself on education carreer sport socializing and anyhting else that engages you fully

Exercice: i saw ons somes topics that exercice is important. It look impotant to do it

Good nutrition/DIET: somes daid that a healthy life looks important.

Here a lillt resume of my life and somes advices. It will be apleasure if i have somes answers.

Have a nice day


----------



## society's parasite (May 13, 2012)

Thank you for your post & useful advice, best of luck to you, overthere in France.


----------

